# Ronda Rousey- best MMA Fighter Ever?



## amlove21 (Mar 1, 2015)

Discuss.

I don't think there is an argument against that statement. She is only getting better (well, faster anyway) at finishing opponents and rounding her game out. 

Holm looks nowhere near ready to challenge, and she's beaten the top 5 contenders.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 1, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Discuss.
> 
> I don't think there is an argument against that statement. She is only getting better (well, faster anyway) at finishing opponents and rounding her game out.
> 
> Holm looks nowhere near ready to challenge, and she's beaten the top 5 contenders.



I do believe so. Given her lengthy background in judo and success in her short time in MMA. She has the work ethic of a warrior machine. 28 years old and all of that accomplished!?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 1, 2015)

She's the best one with ovaries that I've seen so far.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Best ever and best woman are different categories.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Best ever and best woman are different categories.


Especially true when you consider the competition.  She is so much better than the women that she is fighting that I would liken her to a Tiger Woods or even a Mike Tyson.  They brought a new intensity to their sport and it took their competition time (and adjustments in their training regimen) to catch up.  For example, how many fat/flabby pro golfers do you see on the tour today vs. when Tiger was coming up?


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Best ever and best woman are different categories.


Yeah, she's been the best woman since she got in the UFC. No one has been close. 

I am saying I think she is hands down the most prolific and proficient MMA athlete the sport has seen. The data holds it up, and I can't come up with any good arguments otherwise. 

There is always going to be the "well, she would get her ass whipped by a dude", but that's stupid. We compare fighters across weight classes the same way as far as pound for pound rankings go. 

I think if she goes to 140 for the Cyborg fight, and wins, there are literally no questions left. That will put her at 8 or 9 title defenses, undefeated in 14 fights, and everything else she has already accomplished.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 1, 2015)

@amlove21 -

When you add Liddell and Randy Couture to the conversation, the impact they had on the sport, and they way that they fought, I find it difficult to automatically hand the 'best of the best' trophy to her.


----------



## Sendero (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't believe she has fought the competition that Silva, GSP, Jon Jones or even Matt Hughes fought as champions.  She is fighting in a very shallow pool of fighters, because there aren't a lot of female fighters in that weight division. 

The competition just isn't there yet, to say she is the GOAT.  She is absolutely a beast at what she does though.

My respectful opinion.


----------



## CDG (Mar 1, 2015)

She has not faced near the level of competition that Couture and Liddell faced.  Those two had to fight each other.  There's no one else on the women's side that can challenge her right now.  I think that is due more to where female MMA is as a sport than her really being that much better.  Other women will come along, she's just the first.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 1, 2015)

Liddell, Couture, Gracie, Rutten.  She's the best woman in the sport today, if not so far... but you *cannot* say she's the best fighter ever, because she hasn't faced even as nearly large a field of fighters as anyone on the other side.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @amlove21 -
> 
> When you add Liddell and Randy Couture to the conversation, the impact they had on the sport, and they way that they fought, I find it difficult to automatically hand the 'best of the best' trophy to her.


Yeah, I respect their contributions, cause they're huge. No doubt. But without Ronda Rousey, women's MMA is relegated to crappy undercards and gets nowhere near the push they do now, right?


Sendero said:


> I don't believe she has fought the competition that Silva, GSP, Jon Jones or even Matt Hughes fought as champions.  She is fighting in a very shallow pool of fighters, because there aren't a lot of female fighters in that weight division.
> 
> The competition just isn't there yet, to say she is the GOAT.  She is absolutely a beast at what she does though.
> 
> My respectful opinion.


I don't know if I agree with the talent in her opposition argument. I understand it, but it's sort of hard to quantify that. She's just so good everyone else looks bad. And granted, the women's side of MMA isn't very grown up yet- but I don't like holding that against Rousey. It's sort of like the SEC- ok, great, your conference is harder or stocked with talent or whatver you wanna say. But when an SEC school gets smoked by a Big 10 team in the playoffs, that argument sort of nullifies itself.

It really doesn't this was just a great way for me to bring up THE Ohio State Buckeyes winning the national championship game this year.



Ranger Psych said:


> Liddell, Couture, Gracie, Rutten.  She's the best woman in the sport today, if not so far... but you *cannot* say she's the best fighter ever, because she hasn't faced even as nearly large a field of fighters as anyone on the other side.


Yeah, I see that. 

Anyway, I really do think her career is going to be unparalleled, for a man or woman. She's already there.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cheryl Miller is the best female basketball player of all time, by a long shot, she is a long way from the best player of all time. I think this is a similar situation.


----------



## AWP (Mar 2, 2015)

The best? No. Top 5? I think one could make that argument when you discuss her impact on the sport. Until she's consistently beating men in her weight class I couldn't argue for her as "the best."


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 2, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Cheryl Miller is the best female basketball player of all time, by a long shot, she is a long way from the best player of all time. I think this is a similar situation.


I agree- but I also disagree. I think your point is really good, but I also think it's the difference here.

Was Cheryl Miller so _transcendently _good that you watched every game she played? Did she open your eyes to women's basketball? I would argue no, but with Rousey, that argument isn't hard to make at all. The same sort of conversation got started when Tiger Woods started winning a predominantly white dude's dame in the late 90's. It wasn't because he was a minority- it was because he was the best and he did more for that sport than anyone else in the last 20 years. Same with LeBron- people that don't even watch basketball will watch LeBron play because he might be the best basketball player in the last 15 years, or maybe he keeps going and is in the top 5 all time, etc. 

Except in Rousey's case, I think you could say no one has ever made an impact like her outside of the Gracie family and Dana White, as far as MMA is concerned. 

ETA- at least some part of Tiger's success was because he was a minority, because minorities didn't frequently watch golf until Tiger gave them a reason. But more people in general tuned in to golf- not just minorities. 



Freefalling said:


> The best? No. Top 5? I think one could make that argument when you discuss her impact on the sport. Until she's consistently beating men in her weight class I couldn't argue for her as "the best."


I just don't like this argument. Granted- same weight class, same skill level, I think it would be interesting to see Rousey fight a dude for real. She spars with guys- guys that are much bigger than her, usually- in training frequently.

Now, granted, TJ Dillashaw and Uriah Faber (Bantamweights) would most likely beat Rousey in a fight- but I would be more than willing to bet that against lesser males she wins, sometimes dominates. And that raises the question- let's say she beats even one bona fide 135lb dude. What then? What if she beats 25% of the division? What if she, in a freak occurance, ties Faber up in an armbar and gets the tap? What would she have to do to pass the "beat a guy" test, which IMO is silly any way.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 2, 2015)

When Joe Rogan said she was the greatest female fighter of all time I choked up so hard.  Ludicrous, if it's just as a fighter it was Holly Holm as a boxer.  That record speaks for itself.

Rousey is great, I just wish she was nice sometimes.  She gets into feuds way too easy...or Dana is stirring the pot as if he's Vince McMahon .


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 2, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> When Joe Rogan said she was the greatest female fighter of all time I choked up so hard.  Ludicrous, if it's just as a fighter it was Holly Holm as a boxer.  That record speaks for itself.
> 
> Rousey is great, I just wish she was nice sometimes.  She gets into feuds way too easy...or Dana is stirring the pot as if he's Vince McMahon .


Oh, dude, I hate Rousey's attitude. I dislike how she goes about fights and promotions. Doesn't take away from her skill or her record though, unfortunately.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 3, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> I just don't like this argument. Granted- same weight class, same skill level, I think it would be interesting to see Rousey fight a dude for real. She spars with guys- guys that are much bigger than her, usually- in training frequently.
> 
> Now, granted, TJ Dillashaw and Uriah Faber (Bantamweights) would most likely beat Rousey in a fight- but I would be more than willing to bet that against lesser males she wins, sometimes dominates. And that raises the question- let's say she beats even one bona fide 135lb dude. What then? What if she beats 25% of the division? What if she, in a freak occurance, ties Faber up in an armbar and gets the tap? What would she have to do to pass the "beat a guy" test, which IMO is silly any way.



then it shows her true place as the lower 1/2 of competitors in mma...


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> I just don't like this argument. Granted- same weight class, same skill level, I think it would be interesting to see Rousey fight a dude for real. She spars with guys- guys that are much bigger than her, usually- in training frequently.
> 
> Now, granted, TJ Dillashaw and Uriah Faber (Bantamweights) would most likely beat Rousey in a fight- but I would be more than willing to bet that against lesser males she wins, sometimes dominates. And that raises the question- let's say she beats even one bona fide 135lb dude. What then? What if she beats 25% of the division? What if she, in a freak occurance, ties Faber up in an armbar and gets the tap? What would she have to do to pass the "beat a guy" test, which IMO is silly any way.


 
The "beat a guy" test matters because of equality. If she were beating everyone in her weight class, defending titles left and right against EVERYONE in her weight class, you'd have zero argument from me. This is little different than saying the UConn or Tennessee's women's basketball programs are better than Duke's or Kentucky's. They are beating women, but not beating everyone. See also: Ray Rice. 

Seriously, if Rousey were beating everyone, not just every woman, I think you could make your case for her. She would be a pioneer who transcends Liddell, Couture, and the like, but as it stands she's the best woman and the bar by which other women will be judged.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 3, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> The "beat a guy" test matters because of equality. If she were beating everyone in her weight class, defending titles left and right against EVERYONE in her weight class, you'd have zero argument from me. This is little different than saying the UConn or Tennessee's women's basketball programs are better than Duke's or Kentucky's. They are beating women, but not beating everyone. See also: Ray Rice.
> 
> Seriously, if Rousey were beating everyone, not just every woman, I think you could make your case for her. She would be a pioneer who transcends Liddell, Couture, and the like, but as it stands she's the best woman and the bar by which other women will be judged.


Let's apply this in reverse- what women have Couture, Liddell, and other legendary MMA athletes beaten to cement their"beat all comers" status? Is that critique valid? I don't think it is, but since Rousey is a female in a male dominated sport, a strict double standard gets applied. 

Unfortunately, it's the old "equality" and "justice" argument. Equality is "Rousey fights a dude". Justice is "Let's look at her accomplishments objectively and not use a double standard we don't ever entertain for men".


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Let's apply this in reverse- what women have Couture, Liddell, and other legendary MMA athletes beaten to cement their"beat all comers" status? Is that critique valid? I don't think it is, but since Rousey is a female in a male dominated sport, a strict double standard gets applied.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's the old "equality" and "justice" argument. Equality is "Rousey fights a dude". Justice is "Let's look at her accomplishments objectively and not use a double standard we don't ever entertain for men".


 
You make vaild points but the whole argument is predicated on "what if's" which we can do forever. We can keep those relevant to the topic, but in the end this is all speculation. I would say it is laughable to think Couture or Liddell would lose to a woman, the odds are certainly not in her favor, but anything could happen. One day a woman could be in SOF, but how many would fail in the process? More than men if the Marines and Pre-Ranger "experiments" are a decent barometer. Rousey beating a man is less likely than most men at a championship level losing to a woman. The only real way to settle the argument will never happen.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 3, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> You make vaild points but the whole argument is predicated on "what if's" which we can do forever. We can keep those relevant to the topic, but in the end this is all speculation. I would say it is laughable to think Couture or Liddell would lose to a woman, the odds are certainly not in her favor, but anything could happen. One day a woman could be in SOF, but how many would fail in the process? More than men if the Marines and Pre-Ranger "experiments" are a decent barometer. Rousey beating a man is less likely than most men at a championship level losing to a woman. The only real way to settle the argument will never happen.


I think I like and agree and disagree with everything you said. 

I don't particularly like Ronda. Never have. But I have gradually grown to be in awe/respectful/very attentive to her meteoric rise and proficiency. 

In short, to quote Tauheed Epps , I love bad bitches, that's my fucking problem.


----------



## AWP (Mar 4, 2015)

A 2 Chainz reference?


----------



## digrar (Mar 5, 2015)

Only barely on topic, but amusing none the less.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 5, 2015)

Rousey is an excellent judoka and I bet that her jiu jitsu skills are top notch too.  With Metamoris 6 (the big spectacular BJJ show) coming up, I'd like to see her in a match that really showcases her skills.  Either put her in against a top ranked female competitor, or an exciting and dynamic male competitor as the secret match.  Gabi Garcia could be a fun freakshow fight (as she probably has about 60lbs on Ronda), but it would be entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## walra107 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd Let her punch me in the face. But that's because I'm attracted to her.


----------



## Etype (Mar 24, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Gabi Garcia could be a fun freakshow fight (as she probably has about 60lbs on Ronda), but it would be entertaining nonetheless.


I think with BJJ style rules, Gabi would own her.  Over the last 10 or so years, international level BJJ has gone to freakish extremes...


----------



## AWP (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I have never understood UFC evening acknowledging WWE, much less allowing their stars to appear there.  What the hell is Ronda Rousey doing 'playing' with these guys?  Guilty by association comes to mind, does Dana really want his sport associated with scripted wrestling?
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/3/2...tosses-triple-h-beats-up-stephanie-mcmahon-at


 
Dana White is more Vince McMahon than White wants to admit. There's also a certain amount of crossover taking place between the two over the last few years. Both men are astute enough to see this as advertising to the same target demographics.


----------



## Sendero (Mar 30, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Both men are astute enough to see this as advertising to the same target demographics.



Great marketing to a key demographic (male 18-34). The fight business is more show bidness than a lot of people want to admit.


----------



## AWP (Mar 30, 2015)

Sendero said:


> Great marketing to a key demographic (male 18-34). The fight business is more show bidness than a lot of people want to admit.


 
I "follow" wrestling and by that I mean the business aspect. I went to a PPV years and years ago and really found the behind-the-scene stuff more interesting than the matches. I honestly haven't watched a match in a 7 or 8 years. I'll watch MMA when I can, but don't follow the fighters or ins and outs of the business.  You're dead on about the show business angle of fighting...and it has always been there. People overlook it because it is normal and getting past any mob ties or fixed fights the sport is viwed as real compared to wrestling's fake storylines. The business side though... Promotion and showmanship are the same the world over. They may look different from one market to the next, but drawing people into entertainment is pretty straightforward. Like I said, White is more McMahon than White wants to admit. Selling is selling and business doesn't change.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 3, 2015)

When Jon Jones is taking down Olympic wrestlers and tearing foreheads open with spinning elbows, I don't think you can say Rousey is the best ever. GSP Circa 2008-2012, Faber 2005-2008Anderson Silva 2007-2010, current Jose Aldo. They all come to mind when thinking of best ever.


----------



## Locksteady (Apr 6, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I have never understood UFC even acknowledging WWE, much less permitting their stars to appear there.  What the hell is Ronda Rousey doing 'playing' with these guys?  Guilty by association comes to mind, does Dana really want his sport associated with scripted wrestling?
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/3/2...tosses-triple-h-beats-up-stephanie-mcmahon-at


The UFC-WWE connection is nothing at all new - in fact it is close to two decades old.  Anyone following UFC for a fair amount of time will remember "The World's Most Dangerous Man" debuting on WWF back in the 90's.  This is just a story of two companies returning to a proven moneymaking model.


----------



## parallel (Apr 7, 2015)

Locksteady said:


> The UFC-WWE connection is nothing at all new - in fact it is close to two decades old.  Anyone following UFC for a fair amount of time will remember "The World's Most Dangerous Man" debuting on WWF back in the 90's.  This is just a story of two companies returning to a proven moneymaking model.


This is why I just can't follow UFC. If they would just fight and leave all of the drama out of it it would be the best sport ever IMO. But alas... the only way I can stomach it is to check out the highlights.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 7, 2015)

I really don't feel the UFC has much drama. If anything it can get a little stale compared to boxing promotional tours. It's rare that they have a real solid shit talker (Sonnen is the champ and McGregor his heir apparent). It's refreshing to get guys like that who can liven things up without coming off fake.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 11, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> When Jon Jones is taking down Olympic wrestlers and tearing foreheads open with spinning elbows, I don't think you can say Rousey is the best ever. GSP Circa 2008-2012, Faber 2005-2008Anderson Silva 2007-2010, current Jose Aldo. They all come to mind when thinking of best ever.


IF there is any sports personality I truly dislike, it's Jon Jones. What a fucking douche.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 11, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> IF there is any sports personality I truly dislike, it's Jon Jones. What a fucking douche.


He's up there with Mayweather for me. But you can't deny eithers skill.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 12, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> He's up there with Mayweather for me. But you can't deny eithers skill.


Yeah but thats what we always say about intolerable douchebags, don't we? 

He's such a fucking fake man. Pushing his ultra-religious schtick, then doing a little rehab time, then vacillating between talking mad shit and trying to be prim and proper. He's not a thug, he's just (admittedly) a great fighter.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 12, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Yeah but thats what we always say about intolerable douchebags, don't we?
> 
> He's such a fucking fake man. Pushing his ultra-religious schtick, then doing a little rehab time, then vacillating between talking mad shit and trying to be prim and proper. He's not a thug, he's just (admittedly) a great fighter.


That's part of what makes him so fun to watch.  He's such an incredibly talented guy and (almost) always puts on a good fight, and that's enjoyable in its own right.  What makes it even MORE enjoyable is wanting to see him finally get destroyed and eat a small slice of humility.  Hell, before the Jones/Cormier fight most of us didn't have the faintest idea who Daniel Cormier was, but leading up to the show the excitement become more palpable as we learned more about him.  The fact that he represented a significant challenge to Jones (which bore itself out in the EXCELLENT fight) got the hype train going at full speed and made everything so much more enjoyable.  It's great to watch a guy like Jones fight.  It's even better to watch him get smashed.

Who knows?  Maybe he'll even lose one day.


----------



## poison (May 20, 2015)

The level of Rondas greatness is misunderstood. Her mom was the first American world judo champ. Her dad killed himself to spare his family the suffering he was going through with some disease, when she was a kid. Rondas is a world medalist, Olympic medalist, national medalist, pan am medalist. She's competed not tens of times or even scores, but hundreds or thousands of times. In a sport where numbers of fights are measured in tens, that's a huge advantage.

Mma is awesome, but it creates Jacks if all trades, Masters of none. Rondas is a master of judo, and while judo is almost solely grappling, it's one of the more complete martial arts, with an answer for nearly every question asked of it, be it in the firm of punches or kicks or anything else.

She committed her life to the mastery of that, and is at the top of that heap. She's one of the elite fighters in the world, and not because of Mma, but despite it. She took the harder road of mastering one thing, and is now reaping the rewards.

As a judoka myself, watching her fights is astonishing. Non-judoka probably don't even realize the level of what they're seeing, thinking 'oh, she threw her down', but it's way more subtle a game that that, just toying with people's balance, changing their game plan, and inserting the armbar when she wants. She creates the situation in which she can win by her chosen means. Pure mastery. 

I have done judo with her. Yes, I lost, every time.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 20, 2015)

poison said:


> The level of Rondas greatness is misunderstood. Her mom was the first American world judo champ. Her dad killed himself to spare his family the suffering he was going through with some disease, when she was a kid. Rondas is a world medalist, Olympic medalist, national medalist, pan am medalist. She's competed not tens of times or even scores, but hundreds or thousands of times. In a sport where numbers of fights are measured in tens, that's a huge advantage.
> 
> Mma is awesome, but it creates Jacks if all trades, Masters of none. Rondas is a master of judo, and while judo is almost solely grappling, it's one of the more complete martial arts, with an answer for nearly every question asked of it, be it in the firm of punches or kicks or anything else.
> 
> ...



What was it like training with her?


----------



## poison (May 20, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> What was it like training with her?



Fun. I was only 8 months in, or so, I had just started judo, so my ego wasn't totally crushed, haha. She's intense, no bs, personable.


----------



## digrar (May 20, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> What was it like training with her?



Roof, floor, roof, floor, impact, arm bar. Repeat.


----------



## poison (May 20, 2015)

digrar said:


> Roof, floor, roof, floor, impact, arm bar. Repeat.



Well yes, of course.  I'm ok with that. I wish I could train with her now.


----------



## poison (May 23, 2015)

Dana is guaranteeing a cyborg match up. I can't wait.


----------



## poison (May 29, 2015)

Not Ronda, just general judo content. Da fuq is this shit?

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4660900,00.html

What, afraid they'll lose to an Israeli?


----------



## poison (Jul 8, 2015)

Aug 1st is coming soon. I read ronda asked to fight her in BRazil, so she could beat her on her home turf.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 9, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> IF there is any sports personality I truly dislike, it's Jon Jones. What a fucking douche.



I can think of someone worse than him or Dana as annoying. Hearing Joe Rogan having a fucking orgasm every 30 seconds during a fight.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 16, 2015)

She may not be the best fighter ever, but she had one of the best lines at last night's ESPY's:

_When Rousey won Best Fighter at Wednesday night’s ESPY awards, she said, “I wonder how Floyd [Mayweather] feels being beat by a woman for once,” ESPN reports. Mayweather, the pound-for-pound boxing champion, has has been arrested multiple times on domestic violence charges.  Rousey also bragged, “I’d like to see you pretend to not know who I am now,” after Mayweather claimed in a 2014 interview that he had no idea who she was.

_


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 16, 2015)

Good on her for calling him out. Mayweather would look so silly trying to hug people in the ring if he had broken arms.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 31, 2015)

Tomorrow night: 

Rousey over Correia 1st round.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'd like to see the fight go all rounds and into a decision.  My money is on Rousey.


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 31, 2015)

Ronda said she is going to try to drag out this fight so she can inflict as much pain as possible. 

Team Rousey :die:


----------



## Centermass (Aug 1, 2015)

Scubadew said:


> Ronda said she is going to try to drag out this fight so she can inflict as much pain as possible.
> 
> Team Rousey :die:



Well, in that case, I'll have another round........


----------



## poison (Aug 1, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> I'd like to see the fight go all rounds and into a decision.  My money is on Rousey.



I wouldn't. That's anathema to judo, and why leave it in the hands of the judges? I hope she tears through her as expected, first round, armbar.


----------



## AWP (Aug 2, 2015)

Holy fuck. She didn't break sweat.

"Bethe goes down like she was hit by a sniper." Joe Rogan


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 2, 2015)

need a replay...feed I was using was a couple fights behind ugh.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 2, 2015)

Correia before the fight (Famous last words lol)



> “I’m going to beat Ronda. I’m going to make her feel the weight of my hand,” said Correia. *“She gets away from striking. She doesn’t like it. You’ve never seen Ronda get jabbed in a fight. She’s going to try to get away from me.”*



This one was a beat down. Finishing moves: Rousey had Correia up along the fence with Correia trying to back up.  2 brutal lefts followed with a vicious right. KTFO.

No armbar needed. 34 seconds total.

So much for "No striking." 

Ronda Rousey KOs Bethe Correia in 34 seconds at UFC 190


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 2, 2015)

There was nothing technical about that fight...Ronda just went in there as crazed woman unloading everything and it was done.  Fast finish.


----------



## poison (Aug 2, 2015)

The finish, yeah. But start striking, clinch, trip (with a deashi or something), then unload as she gets up and backs into the cage.... It may not have been technical, but it was very smart.

You can't  strike if you can't stand.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 2, 2015)

When Rousey hit her with that right that sent her to the floor, it almost looked like Correia caught a left about halfway down.  She never stood a chance.


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 2, 2015)

I only saw the highlights of the Rousey vs Correia fight.

If I ever get into a ring with Rousey, I'd give her my meanest war face, glare right into her eyes and....

...whisper "hold me".


----------



## policemedic (Aug 2, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> I only saw the highlights of the Rousey vs Correia fight.
> 
> If I ever get into a ring with Rousey, I'd give her my meanest war face, glare right into her eyes and....
> 
> ...whisper "hold me".


 
So basically, you saw the entire 34 seconds


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol
I'm sure it's fake but it's funny.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 2, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> When Rousey hit her with that right that sent her to the floor, it almost looked like Correia caught a left about halfway down.  She never stood a chance.





policemedic said:


> So basically, you saw the entire 34 seconds



Listen, I am gonna stand by my original statement- she didn't even bother clinching/throwing and knocked a brawler the fuck out in :34 seconds with nasty hands _in a fight she wanted in that fighters hometown because she wanted to embarrass the only challenger she had. 
_
She's the most dominant MMA athlete today, in the same conversation with Aldo (we will see after the Aldo/McGregor fight) and only a couple others. 

The only problem now is this- Dana said Tate would get a fight if Tate won her next fight- but who wants to see that?


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2015)

Nothing short of amazing, Mike Tyson is back and in a woman's body.  Her opponent had no business in the ring with her...whatsoever!  From hearing her speak, watching her body language and seeing her in appearances she seems to be a class act.  A total package, I wouldn't want to fight her that's for sure!  If in fact the other fighter said those things about her family and her then doom on her... Eat mat bitch! 

Respect


----------



## AWP (Aug 2, 2015)

And the Cosby/ Rousey memes are hitting the Net. I can't post one from here, but Google will see you through.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2015)

Loki said:


> Nothing short of amazing, *Mike Tyson is back and in a woman's body*.  Her opponent had no business in the ring with her...whatsoever!  *From hearing her speak, watching her body language and seeing her in appearances she seems to be a class act.*  A total package, I wouldn't want to fight her that's for sure!  If in fact the other fighter said those things about her family and her then doom on her... Eat mat bitch!
> 
> Respect



You must be off your meds to have the two bolded items in the same thought.
Rousey does handle herself very well and seems to be level headed - the exact opposite of Tyson's temperament.
Rousey is a clean (for MMA)  fighter, whereas Tyson is just a wild rabid fucking animal in the boxing ring.

I believe Tyson should be under a fucking jail somewhere, but he has celebrity so he's walking the streets as a menace to the population.


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 3, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> When Rousey hit her with that right that sent her to the floor, *it almost looked like Correia caught a left about halfway down.*  She never stood a chance.


She indeed popped her with a last quick left jab on her way down to the mat.

The best part?  Previously at the weigh-ins, Correia kept screaming at Ronda Rousey, "Don't cry!  Don't cry!"  During the live streaming of the actual fight, Ronda turned around right after she had grounded Correia and blurted something out at her before walking away (the crowd noise prevented it from being heard on live stream).  Ronda later confirmed her last words to the beaten Correia:  "Don't cry!"


----------



## poison (Aug 3, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Listen, I am gonna stand by my original statement- she didn't even bother clinching/throwing and knocked a brawler the fuck out in :34 seconds with nasty hands _in a fight she wanted in that fighters hometown because she wanted to embarrass the only challenger she had.
> _
> She's the most dominant MMA athlete today, in the same conversation with Aldo (we will see after the Aldo/McGregor fight) and only a couple others.
> 
> The only problem now is this- Dana said Tate would get a fight if Tate won her next fight- but who wants to see that?



I'm down, shut that mouthy kook up for good.


----------



## Loki (Aug 4, 2015)

x SF med "the troll"; never miss an opportunity to take something completely out of context.  ;)


----------



## x SF med (Aug 4, 2015)

Loki said:


> x SF med "the troll"; never miss an opportunity to take something completely out of context.  ;)



And how, exactly, was anything I said taken out of context.  You likened Ms Rousey to the female incarnation of Mike Tyson, and then said she was a class act.  I merely pointed out that this was a wholly dichotomous set of statements.  Is my reading comprehension failing me, or did you state something different that I cannot see?

Mod hat off, and in another universe:

I did not like you in your first incarnation here on this board, and that feeling has carried over for me since your ban was lifted and you rejoined with the change in management.  I find you smarmy and incredibly self serving.   But alas, I cannot put you on ignore as I am a staff member, so I read and dismiss the majority of you posts.  Were you as astute as you think you are you would note that the moniker "Troll" when applied to me is not in any way a reference to internet trolls, it actually comes from my time in the service, and my avatar.


----------



## Loki (Aug 5, 2015)

x SF med said:


> And how, exactly, was anything I said taken out of context.  You likened Ms Rousey to the female incarnation of Mike Tyson, and then said she was a class act.  I merely pointed out that this was a wholly dichotomous set of statements.  Is my reading comprehension failing me, or did you state something different that I cannot see?
> 
> Mod hat off, and in another universe:
> 
> I did not like you in your first incarnation here on this board, and that feeling has carried over for me since your ban was lifted and you rejoined with the change in management.  I find you smarmy and incredibly self serving.   But alas, I cannot put you on ignore as I am a staff member, so I read and dismiss the majority of you posts.  Were you as astute as you think you are you would note that the moniker "Troll" when applied to me is not in any way a reference to internet trolls, it actually comes from my time in the service, and my avatar.



 Your personal opinions and conclusions are abundantly clear, obvious and unchangeable. Take care 

Respectfully


----------



## JWoody (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyways,  34 seconds.  That's pretty fast, but a lot longer than I last...I mean longer than I would last.  :-"


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 6, 2015)

The only thing I will add to the conversation is this- Mike Tyson was a convicted rapist and beater of women... Ronda has been overtly aggressive and vocal about violence against women (usually aimed at Floyd Mayweather Jr).

I get what you're saying @Loki - she's devastating, powerful, and reaping havoc against people that should be her equal. I think that's waht you meant.

What @x SF med is pointing out is that you used the archetype of what she hates as her comparison- the irony is choking and whatever message you had was lost. Why not use, say, Mohammad Ali? Her record, abilities, dominance over a time frame are all comparable. You wouldn't be going out on a limb saying something like, "Damn, Rousey is like Ali in his prime! Absolutely dominant."

Just a weird comparison when you look at the whole picture, that's all.


----------



## CDG (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2015)

A pretty cool story about the woman and it appears to be true.

When We Asked Ronda Rousey If She Had Apraxia of Speech



> She started to get really worked up now. Emotions spilled out of her. I read in an interview people think she’s so tough, but really she wears her heart on her sleeve and she was, right then, in that moment.
> 
> “They wanted to put me in a special classroom away from my friends. They thought I was stupid! But by fourth grade I was top of my class in algebra, and by high school I tested gifted.”


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 16, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> A pretty cool story about the woman and it appears to be true.
> 
> When We Asked Ronda Rousey If She Had Apraxia of Speech


I hated Ronda when she showed up, really. Didn't like or understand her attitude, didn't like how she prepared for fights- but you know what? I think I was wrong. I respect her as a fighter and she's a fucking champion.


----------



## poison (Aug 17, 2015)

She's always been an under dog, been booed inmost places she competed, but she won anyway. She simply don't give a fuck.


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2015)

Ronda was an a Reddit AMA/ Ask Me Anything and it is epic.

"Rowdy" Ronda Rousey here, AMA! • /r/IAmA



> Ronda I know you love DragonBall Z. Who would you rather train with in the Hyperbolic Time Chamber? Goku or Vegeta?
> 
> [–]ronda_rousey87Ronda Rousey 4715 points4716 points4717 points 8 days ago (147 children)
> 
> Vegeta. For sure. Goku is such a fucking goodygoody that he'd be fun to be friends with but I'd get annoyed hanging out with him after 2 weeks, let alone after a whole year. I'd imagine that Vegeta and I would have many an interesting debate. Probably not about politics but maybe like societal shit.





> Hey Ronda! Big fan!
> Are you going to train with this guy for Tate?
> I swear to God you should
> 
> ...





> What's up Ronda!
> Who is your favorite Game of Thrones character from the books, and what would your sigil be if you were a character?
> 
> [–]ronda_rousey87Ronda Rousey 4175 points4176 points4177 points 8 days ago (196 children)
> ...



And on and on and on...Good stuff, funny stuff, it is interesting/ entertaining if you have the time.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 19, 2015)

I read some of that before, she's pretty funny.


----------



## amorris127289 (Sep 1, 2015)

Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Celebrity News | TMZ.com

Rousey said yes to going to a ball with a marine.... So all you have to do is ask? "I'm not normally a first date kind of girl, but you never know" her words in regards to hanky panky.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes!
Victory!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 4, 2015)

I am already getting hyped for Rousey/Holm- this has to be one of the best promos the UFC has put out.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 4, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> I am already getting hyped for Rousey/Holm- this has to be one of the best promos the UFC has put out.


That was so damn good.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 4, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> That was so damn good.


I am not real prone to the hype machine- I think Ronda wins this fight in her normal dominant fashion- but shit, that was a great freaking promo. I've watched it about 30 times.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 4, 2015)

I think Holm is the most challenging opponent for Rousey in a while.  I'm not sure it will be the most exciting fight but keeping Rousey at distance and avoiding the clinch is the only way to last with her.  None of her opponents was able to challenge her in the clinch.  I guess Sarah Mann might have been able to but Rousey didn't wait to find out - just proved she was a much better striker than Mann and put her down.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 4, 2015)

Il Duce said:


> I think Holm is the most challenging opponent for Rousey in a while.  I'm not sure it will be the most exciting fight but keeping Rousey at distance and avoiding the clinch is the only way to last with her.  None of her opponents was able to challenge her in the clinch.  I guess Sarah Mann might have been able to but Rousey didn't wait to find out - just proved she was a much better striker than Mann and put her down.


And I think a good point is in your comment- Rousey gameplans really, really well. 

Holm is by far the best striker Rousey has fought, most notably that left leg of Holly's (devastating) and she's a southpaw to boot. Lanky, good reach, sick hands- but Ronda knows all this. 

It'll be a good test but Rowdy is officially in the "never bet against this person ever for any reason until you bet on them and they actually lose" category.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 11, 2015)

BOOM!!!












:blkeye:


----------



## Bypass (Oct 11, 2015)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> BOOM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say I'd do her but I'm afraid she would kick the ever loving shit out of me. :blkeye:


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 13, 2015)

So, does anyone think that nasty left leg of Holly Holm's can connect and catch Ronda? Anyone?

I'm going with an armbar submission (surprise) by Ronda (surprise) in the 1st. I'll say that Holly makes it interesting by keeping distance for about 2:30 until Ronda secures a takedown.


----------



## Sendero (Nov 13, 2015)

The only way I see Holly having a chance is...jab, jab, footwork.  Jab, jab and keep her distance.  She fights out of Greg Jackson and Wink's gym so they tend to game plan well against specific techniques.  I'm interested in how they handle Ronda in the clinch, which is how she normally secures her takedowns.

Unless Holm's has some gnarly ground work that I don't know about.  If/when she goes to the ground, I think she gets wrecked and likely as you stated.



amlove21 said:


> I'm going with an armbar submission (surprise) by Ronda (surprise) in the 1st. I'll say that Holly makes it interesting by keeping distance for about 2:30 until Ronda secures a takedown.


----------



## Locksteady (Nov 14, 2015)

The weigh-ins were hilarious.  Check it out:

Ronda Rousey on Holly Holm after UFC 193 weigh-in scuffle: 'Fake humility b-tch'

The color video at the top shows what the crowd saw (Holms apparently hitting Ronda in the face during the faceoff), but the second video in b&w shows what Ronda actually did to manufacture the 'cheapshot' from Holms in the first video.

RR came up in Holm's face all fierce, and when Holm raised her arms to the outside, RR wrapped her arm around Holm's and then pulled Holm's fist into her own face.  Then she tried to use that as a springboard to attack Holm for having fake respect because of her 'cheapshot'. 

RR came off as extremely insecure throughout the whole thing through her words and her behavior, and to make matters worse Holm was completely unphased the entire time.  It was embarrassing to watch for Ronda; Holm was about as affected as a Great Dane tolerating a smaller house pet trying desperately to get its attention.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 14, 2015)

Locksteady said:


> snip


Totally agree. I still think Rousey wins- but here's a fun experiment. 

Find the one person left on the face of the earth that has no idea who Ronda Rousey is, play them that clip, and then see if they can tell you who the champ is. I'd venture to say you'd get an overwhelming number of "The tall blonde one is", just because of how calm and unphased Holly looked. 

Interesting.


----------



## pardus (Nov 14, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Totally agree. I still think Rousey wins- but here's a fun experiment.
> 
> Find the one person left on the face of the earth that has no idea who Ronda Rousey is, play them that clip, and then see if they can tell you who the champ is. I'd venture to say you'd get an overwhelming number of "The tall blonde one is", just because of how calm and unphased Holly looked.
> 
> Interesting.



Yeah, that was a clown move by Rousey.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 14, 2015)

pardus said:


> Yeah, that was a clown move by Rousey.


DUDE. Right? I saw both videos (thanks @Locksteady , great find) and it's bullshit.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2015)

pardus said:


> Yeah, that was a clown move by Rousey.


Agree, and her opponent did not look intimidated.

Might be a better fight than most think.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 14, 2015)

I bet against her. 

Odds are wayyyy better on that side lol


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 14, 2015)

Forgive the Rocky reference -

Ronda is at the height of her popularly, magazine spreads, TV, talk of her being in movies - stories of how she's kicked someone's ass after a movie, she is making the mistake of believing her own press. 

As I've watched the hype and prep for this fight, I've continued to think of her as Rocky from Rocky III and Holly as Clubber Lang - that woman is focused and hungry- 

I want her to continue her reign, but I fear somewhere in her corner is a Mick, wishing she'd just get back to chasing chickens again. 

Hope I'm wrong...


----------



## Locksteady (Nov 14, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> As I've watched the hype and prep for this fight, I've continued to think of her as Rocky from Rocky III and *Holly as Clubber Lang* - that woman is focused and hungry-


With the hype and especially after weigh-ins, I'm seeing a lot less Clubber Lang and much more of this:


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> I bet against her.
> 
> Odds are wayyyy better on that side lol


I may do that.


----------



## Sendero (Nov 15, 2015)

Holly Holms just smoked Ronda Rousey!  She had a great game plan, footwork, landing punches and denying the clinch.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow!

Holly fought  a smart  fight. Period.


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Rousey, but this is a good thing. Losing will bring her back down to the real world. Everyone can be beaten.


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 15, 2015)

Too damn cocky. She was aggressive out the gate, and sloppy. 

I should've just went to bed.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 15, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> So, does anyone think that nasty left leg of Holly Holm's can connect and catch Ronda? Anyone?


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 15, 2015)

Just made some MONNNNNNNEYYYY!


----------



## Locksteady (Nov 15, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> Just made some MONNNNNNNEYYYY!


Seconded.  By -far- the easiest $100 I've made in a bet, ever.  The row of faces along the bar was priceless.  There were maybe four of us out of a crowd of 80 that were left smiling after that embarrassment.

Drago - 1-0.  Pigface - 0-1.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 15, 2015)

Sanders lover goes down. All my life I have cheered for the Underdog. Hell I am a Bengals fan. Never, ever underestimate the underdog. Rousey. Will rise again. She got taught a very important lesson tonight.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 15, 2015)

After about two minutes into the first, Rousey looked gassed and was swinging like an angry child.

Rousey believed all her own hype and generally comes across as being an extremely easy person to dislike. I for one, am delighted she got knocked out.

It should be noted though, that while everyone will scramble to make excuses and talk about maybe Rousey's fight prep wasn't great, she was having issues etc. Holly Holm was just absolutely surgical, she had a fight plan and carried it out to a tee. It was an outstanding performance and I loved when she took Rousey down towards the end of the first round, it just seemed like a massive "Fuck you".

Now roll on Aldo v McGregor


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 15, 2015)

I just hope I never get kicked in the head like that...ouch!


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 15, 2015)

So, to answer the OP; she WAS the best ever....


----------



## AWP (Nov 15, 2015)

When I saw her bit about Sanders I thought she'd taken too many blows to the skull. I guess we can increment that by one now.

I hope there's a rematch and if she wants to regain her legacy she needs to destroy Holm like she did destroyed the others. If she can do that then last night becomes a fluke, a mistake she recovered from. If not...the debate continues though with much less backing.


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 15, 2015)

Seems lately she (Ronda) has been cocky and feeding into her celebrity status. I foresee a rematch. I assume that swift kick to the head knocked her back to being human again, not longer sitting on Mt Olympus. Probably a good thing to happen to her for her career.. In the long run that is.


----------



## Sendero (Nov 15, 2015)

This is what I meant earlier in the thread about level of competition. Jon Jones, GSP and Silva fought better fighters with better tools.

My problem with Rousey is she is like Royce in early UFC. He had one trick but it was better than everyone else's.  Holly and team, took that trick away from her. And unless she improves, they will do it again.

I might live to eat my words after the rematch. If she wins, I will.


----------



## JustMe (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow....Wasn't Expecting that ha ha...What an interesting fight..


----------



## AWP (Nov 15, 2015)

If EA Sports, home of the Madden Curse, puts you on the cover of their new game? Retire immediately.

EA SPORTS UFC 2 Cover Reveal



> EA SPORTS has unveiled Ronda Rousey as the global cover athlete for EA SPORTS UFC 2. Rousey, the defending champion and undefeated in the UFC, is the most dominant and recognized fighter in the world. Hear what Ronda thinks about the cover and get a first look of the champ in the virtual Octagon®.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 15, 2015)

I think its cause she has a boyfriend, they got in a fight.....blah blah blah...no sex for you but oh wait...she has sexxs to up her testosterone before a fight..........whoooops!!!!

The guy who went all in on H2 got 8X return....well done sir...enjoy it I think she will be back!!!!!!!!


:wall:


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 16, 2015)

Rousey is reportedly going to "take a little time" but will be back.
Ronda Rousey Speaks Out After Shocking Loss

Sounds like maybe, just maybe, she was humbled.   Frankly, she needed it.  I won't go so far as to call her a one trick pony but that fight raised more than a few questions about her tactics and endurance.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 16, 2015)

Sendero said:


> My problem with Rousey is she is like *Royce in early UFC*. He had one trick but it was better than everyone else's.



Going to be interesting watching the aarp generation (Gracie and Shamrock) go at it, in Feb next year. 

I believe Colonial Penn and Fosters Funeral Home are the primary fight sponsors.........:-"


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 16, 2015)

Centermass said:


> Going to be interesting watching the aarp generation (Gracie and Shamrock) go at it, in Feb next year.
> 
> I believe Colonial Penn and Fosters Funeral Home are the primary fight sponsors.........:-"


How about "Tank Abbott".


----------



## JustMe (Nov 16, 2015)

If you skip to :34 she basically predicted  how the match ends.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 17, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> How about "Tank Abbott".



Always liked watching him "Brawl" back in the day. The fact that he hated LE as much as he did, made it interesting whenever he got his ass handed to him.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Man Rhonda comes across as unlikable - Ronda Rousey hides her face as she lands at LAX following defeat
> 
> With that said, I was JUST about to offer a rare compliment to Mayweather for this quote:
> _I don't think it's cool how everyone is trolling her on social media,' Mayweather told FightHype....'Certain things you have to learn. People will love you on Friday and then Sunday morning, it's nothing but negative comments and people making jokes and people making fun about you, which I don't think is cool.'_
> ...



Watched the video from the link, won't even dive into the body guard and his sunglasses just above his eyebrows (wtf). But her hiding her face like that and being so reclusive has me wondering where all that loud mouth character bullshit she was spewing went. I mean all the shit she talked about women being "do nothing bitches" and what not, and she gets her ass whipped once and all the sudden is hiding her face, needs a security detail and her boyfriend to slowly walk her through the air port?

I like her as a fighter, can't stand her when she opens her mouth, but damn at least show a little pride...


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 17, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Watched the video from the link, won't even dive into the body guard and his sunglasses just above his eyebrows (wtf). But her hiding her face like that and being so reclusive has me wondering where all that loud mouth character bullshit she was spewing went. I mean all the shit she talked about women being "do nothing bitches" and what not, and she gets her ass whipped once and all the sudden is hiding her face, needs a security detail and her boyfriend to slowly walk her through the air port?
> 
> I like her as a fighter, can't stand her when she opens her mouth, but damn at least show a little pride...


Until now she has walked the walk.


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2015)

Your character isn't measured when things are going your way...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2015)

Just noticed the "security guy" is trying to look "the look", but that is not a radio ear-wig, that's an iPhone ear-bud, he's just using it in one ear.  LFMAO


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Just noticed the "security guy" is trying to look "the look", but that is not a radio ear-wig, that's an iPhone ear-bud, he's just using it in one ear.  LFMAO
> 
> View attachment 14453


I watched the video again, she took one hell of a hit to the face; me wonders if she has bruising or a broken nose?
hard to be a hottie when you look like a Domestic Violence victim.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2015)

@DA SWO - Yeah, she was not "not" getting up because she didn't want to.  That woman was knocked the F out...


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @DA SWO - Yeah, she was not "not" getting up because she didn't want to.  That woman was knocked the F out...


Which means he face was fucked up to some extent.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 17, 2015)

So...she's not the best ever.  Holly, was great and she just whooped her.  It was insane...but interesting thing to note: Ronda was not in shape at all.  Holly was cut, she in such good shape it was ridiculous.  So, yeah...ass whooped, face caved in: Ronda Rousey & Joanna Jedrzejczyk issues six-month medical suspensions after UFC 193


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 18, 2015)

Centermass said:


> Going to be interesting watching the aarp generation (Gracie and Shamrock) go at it, in Feb next year.



Isn't Ken Shamrock in his 50's by now?


----------



## Centermass (Nov 18, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Isn't Ken Shamrock in his 50's by now?



Yup. Hence the "AARP" reference there Deathy.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 3, 2015)

The way she got beat...she should have to earn it with a fight.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 9, 2015)

I still haven't figured out how she hasn't got the fuck away from Edmund Tarverdyan after his rather bemusing attempt at "coaching" after the first round of the Holm fight. He even went so far as to tell her the first round was "beautiful".

Mental.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 10, 2015)

Will she even be able to fight in July?  She probably will still be eating all her food through a straw because that kick!:dead:


----------



## Grunt (Dec 10, 2015)

Not sure if anyone has read this article yet...but, it's one of the best post fight articles I have seen.

Rousey says she's down but not out


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 11, 2015)

Agoge said:


> Not sure if anyone has read this article yet...but, it's one of the best post fight articles I have seen.
> 
> Rousey says she's down but not out


Holy shit.  Listening to her words, you can tell that Holm _completely_ defeated Rousey.  I mean, Holm didn't just beat her in the ring, she absolutely crushed Rousey's spirit from the first round.  And from the looks of it, she still hasn't recovered.  That's total defeat.

You could draw a loose comparison between her loss and boxer Naseem Hamed.  Both were aggressive, showboat-y fighters who had long strings of unbeaten periods.  Though Hamed went almost a decade without a loss, he retired shortly after his first and only loss to Marco Barrera in 2001.  Granted, he took one fight post-loss, but it was against a nobody and he won by decision.  He was a shadow of his former cocky self, and retired shortly after that last win.  The point is that he, like Rousey, built himself up so much that when he was knocked down, he fell hard.  It remains to see whether or not Rousey can pick herself up after this loss, but reading that interview it seems like it's going to take a while to mentally piece her together.

Meanwhile, I'm excited to see what the new queen of MMA can do.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 11, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Holy shit.  Listening to her words, you can tell that Holm _completely_ defeated Rousey.  I mean, Holm didn't just beat her in the ring, she absolutely crushed Rousey's spirit from the first round.  And from the looks of it, she still hasn't recovered.  That's total defeat.
> 
> You could draw a loose comparison between her loss and boxer Naseem Hamed.  Both were aggressive, showboat-y fighters who had long strings of unbeaten periods.  Though Hamed went almost a decade without a loss, he retired shortly after his first and only loss to Marco Barrera in 2001.  Granted, he took one fight post-loss, but it was against a nobody and he won by decision.  He was a shadow of his former cocky self, and retired shortly after that last win.  The point is that he, like Rousey, built himself up so much that when he was knocked down, he fell hard.  It remains to see whether or not Rousey can pick herself up after this loss, but reading that interview it seems like it's going to take a while to mentally piece her together.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm excited to see what the new queen of MMA can do.




In the words of Gen Colin Powell:  "Never keep your ego so close to your position, that when your position falls your ego goes with it."


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 11, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Holy shit.  Listening to her words, you can tell that Holm _completely_ defeated Rousey.  I mean, Holm didn't just beat her in the ring, she absolutely crushed Rousey's spirit from the first round.  And from the looks of it, she still hasn't recovered.  That's total defeat.
> 
> You could draw a loose comparison between her loss and boxer Naseem Hamed.  Both were aggressive, showboat-y fighters who had long strings of unbeaten periods.  Though Hamed went almost a decade without a loss, he retired shortly after his first and only loss to Marco Barrera in 2001.  Granted, he took one fight post-loss, but it was against a nobody and he won by decision.  He was a shadow of his former cocky self, and retired shortly after that last win.  The point is that he, like Rousey, built himself up so much that when he was knocked down, he fell hard.  It remains to see whether or not Rousey can pick herself up after this loss, but reading that interview it seems like it's going to take a while to mentally piece her together.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm excited to see what the new queen of MMA can do.


She is going to have 6-12 months before she can fight again.
She needs to fight her way to the top in order to get her confidence back, otherwise she loses again and retires.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 12, 2015)

Well...she gets 5 bonus points from me for fulfilling her commitment to attend the Marine Corps Ball. It would have been pretty easy for her to blow it off, good for her.

Ronda Rousey stays true to her word, attends Marine Corps Ball with a huge smile


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 12, 2015)

That is class.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 12, 2015)

Her rematch with Holm is set for July...I see the same result occurring, except the kick will be on the left side of her skull.


----------



## poison (Jan 7, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Holy shit.  Listening to her words, you can tell that Holm _completely_ defeated Rousey.  I mean, Holm didn't just beat her in the ring, she absolutely crushed Rousey's spirit from the first round.  And from the looks of it, she still hasn't recovered.  That's total defeat.
> 
> You could draw a loose comparison between her loss and boxer Naseem Hamed.  Both were aggressive, showboat-y fighters who had long strings of unbeaten periods.  Though Hamed went almost a decade without a loss, he retired shortly after his first and only loss to Marco Barrera in 2001.  Granted, he took one fight post-loss, but it was against a nobody and he won by decision.  He was a shadow of his former cocky self, and retired shortly after that last win.  The point is that he, like Rousey, built himself up so much that when he was knocked down, he fell hard.  It remains to see whether or not Rousey can pick herself up after this loss, but reading that interview it seems like it's going to take a while to mentally piece her together.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm excited to see what the new queen of MMA can do.



Lol, ok, because she's never been beaten before. How quickly we forget:



> 2008 World Cup Senior Gold Medalist
> 2008 Belgian Ladies Open Senior Bronze Medalist
> 2007 Jigoro Kano Cup Senior Silver Medalist
> 2007 Finnish Open Senior Gold Medalist
> ...






Lots of golds there, but lots of silver and bronze. Guess what? Those silvers and bronzes are losses, and these are only the ones that register on the national and int'l scale. She's fought, literally, thousands of matches, from the time she started at 12 until now, and MOST are just regional, not showing up in her record. point being, she's fought, competed, won, AND LOST, at a far higher level, many more times than any other female in the ufc.

But yeah, it's this one that's going to get her down. For sure.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 7, 2016)

poison said:


> Lol, ok, because she's never been beaten before. How quickly we forget:
> 
> Lots of golds there, but lots of silver and bronze. Guess what? Those silvers and bronzes are losses, and these are only the ones that register on the national and int'l scale. She's fought, literally, thousands of matches, from the time she started at 12 until now, and MOST are just regional, not showing up in her record. point being, she's fought, competed, won, AND LOST, at a far higher level, many more times than any other female in the ufc.
> 
> But yeah, it's this one that's going to get her down. For sure.


She had reasons to get up before (that fire in the belly thing)
Does she still have that fire?


----------



## Sendero (Jan 7, 2016)

poison said:


> point being, she's fought, competed, won, AND LOST, at a far higher level, many more times than any other female in the ufc.



Holly Holm is a multiple time boxing World Champion and 2 time female boxer of the year.  She is considered to be one of the all time great women boxers. She definitely competed, won and lost at a high level.

Interesting note at least to me.  Holly was knocked out by Anne Mathis for a title. In the post fight interview her jaw was obviously swollen but she answered questions with courage.  Holly returned to beat Anne Mathis in the rematch. It will be interesting to see if Ronda can do the same.


----------



## Flagg (Jan 7, 2016)

I reckon if Rousey doesn't go all kinds of focused hard core Spartan Agoge and gets away from the Hollywood celebrity cake eating money making machine, she's in big trouble again.


----------



## poison (Jan 8, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> She had reasons to get up before (that fire in the belly thing)
> Does she still have that fire?



Who knows, we shall see!


----------



## poison (Jan 8, 2016)

Flagg said:


> I reckon if Rousey doesn't go all kinds of focused hard core Spartan Agoge and gets away from the Hollywood celebrity cake eating money making machine, she's in big trouble again.



Biggest problem is Eduard, her trainer. No idea why she didn't hasn't dumped him.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 8, 2016)

poison said:


> No idea why she didn't hasn't dumped him.



Probably one of those situations where there are loyalties we may never know about causing her to keep him rather than simply dump him.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 5, 2016)

Chuck Liddell steps into the Ronda mess.  This quote is telling:

_DeMars (Ronda's mother) called Tarverdyan a 'fraud' (Ronda's trainer) at one point and says Rousey's rematch with the same coach in her corner would end the same way as their first fight.
Liddell doesn't seem to disagree.  "Is it the guy that told her she could out strike Holly Holm?" Liddell vexed when asked by TMZ.com.  "Ronda's striking has greatly improved, he's done a great job with her striking -- but it's another step when you go against a professional striker."_

Chuck Liddell offers to train Ronda Rousey if she needs any help


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 5, 2016)

She is a terrible actress, should stick to fighting.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 5, 2016)

Given her current path, I give it another year before she's in porn.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 7, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Given her current path, I give it another year before she's in porn.


I'd watch it


----------



## pardus (Feb 8, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Given her current path, I give it another year before she's in porn.



Why would you say that?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 9, 2016)

pardus said:


> Why would you say that?



Chyna...


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 9, 2016)

pardus said:


> Why would you say that?


The comment was half in jest. 

That said, she doesn't come across as focused or determined.  She disappeared for a while, there's been a ton of finger pointing, she trying to be an actress, etc.  She's already done the nude photo shoot with ESPN, regardless of how she wants to try and justify it.  Do her actions even appear remotely in line with the fire/drive you'd expect from someone that could legitimately come back and give Holly Holm a run?  Not to me.  If she fights her again in November as rumored and loses, then what?  If she's not careful, her promising career will be gone in a flash and all of the sudden the Chyna analogy may not be that far fetched.


----------



## pardus (Feb 9, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> The comment was half in jest.
> 
> That said, she doesn't come across as focused or determined.  She disappeared for a while, there's been a ton of finger pointing, she trying to be an actress, etc.  She's already done the nude photo shoot with ESPN, regardless of how she wants to try and justify it.  Do her actions even appear remotely in line with the fire/drive you'd expect from someone that could legitimately come back and give Holly Holm a run?  Not to me.  If she fights her again in November as rumored and loses, then what?  If she's not careful, her promising career will be gone in a flash and all of the sudden the Chyna analogy may not be that far fetched.




Really? I'll leave the rest to Teddy...



> *It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.*


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 9, 2016)

That's very sexist of you.


----------



## pardus (Feb 9, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> That's very sexist of you.



Try again, your deflection is a little sad quite frankly.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 10, 2016)

In all honesty, I also don't see her really having that much of a focus on returning to the ring. She's doing basically everything other than actually preparing or focusing on fighting, at least within the confines of what is observable as an outsider. She may actually be training, but stripping for magazine shoots and movie crap etc just doesn't strike me as a big focus on... well, kicking ass anymore.

She's got more money opportunities elsewhere, and I think her drive for fighting was broken when her training and camp effectively failed her.

I think she's done with it, and in all honesty would be surprised to see her return to the ring at this point.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 10, 2016)

She's already signed for the film versions of Brad Thor's books....


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 10, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> She is a terrible actress, should stick to fighting.



Even though the acting in the original was also horrendous, I'd still go and see this one to get me a little more Rousey: 

*Ronda Rousey will star in ‘Road House’ instead of facing Holly Holm at UFC 200*


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm going to hate this movie - I just know it. The original Roadhouse is a classic in my mind. Not like "Godfather" classic, but more along the lines of Airplane, Porky's, and Revenge of Nerds type classic. 

Some flicks just should not be re-made.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 10, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Even though the acting in the original was also horrendous, I'd still go and see this one to get me a little more Rousey:
> 
> *Ronda Rousey will star in ‘Road House’ instead of facing Holly Holm at UFC 200*


That doesn't exactly help her case nor does her horrendous appearance in the SB Bud Light commercial with that douche Seth Rogan and Amy Schumer...  Nor does this piece from Vice:
Ronda Rousey's Acting Career Takes a Hit | FIGHTLAND
or this one:
Ronda Rousey wants to be action star so she doesn’t have to worry about dying


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah...I think we can conclude she is not the greatest ever.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 10, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Even though the acting in the original was also horrendous, I'd still go and see this one to get me a little more Rousey:
> 
> *Ronda Rousey will star in ‘Road House’ instead of facing Holly Holm at UFC 200*


So is she playing the Patrick Swayze part?
Lesbian? or is the love interest a wimpy guy?
Can't read the link because it's a pay site for me.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 10, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> So is she playing the Patrick Swayze part?
> Lesbian? or is the love interest a wimpy guy?
> Can't read the link because it's a pay site for me.


Yeah, she's Dalton.

I am wondering about the 'love interest' thing as well; no objections to any nekkid scenes here.   


Maybe this link will work better for you.

*Ronda Rousey: No way any other man could have remade 'Road House'*


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 12, 2016)

x SF med said:


> She's already signed for the film versions of Brad Thor's books....



Fucking love Brad Thor's books, they should make for good movies.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 13, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Fucking love Brad Thor's books, they should make for good movies.


If you like Brad Thor's stuff, check out the Will Robie series by David Baldacci. It's only 4 books, but he's an excellent writer and they're along the same lines as BT.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 13, 2016)

Brad Thor invited me to like his page on FB... imagine that, an SF officer asking an SF NCO to like his page....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 13, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Brad Thor invited me to like his page on FB... imagine that, an SF officer asking an SF NCO to like his page....



I wasn't aware that Brad Thor served.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 13, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I wasn't aware that Brad Thor served.



SF and that other place...

ETA, Infantry first, IIRC.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 13, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I wasn't aware that Brad Thor served.



Yeah he was the real deal.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 13, 2016)

About Brad Thor, the "Master of Thrillers"

Very interesting, I wasn't aware that Brad Thor had that background. I was however, aware of Brad Taylor's background.


Biography - Brad Taylor, Author


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 15, 2016)

That explains why there's so much technical detail in his books. He goes to great lengths when describing weapons systems and other gear his characters use in his books.


----------



## CDG (Feb 15, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> About Brad Thor, the "Master of Thrillers"
> 
> Very interesting, I wasn't aware that Brad Thor had that background. I was however, aware of Brad Taylor's background.
> 
> ...



Yeah, same for me.  Very cool to find out Brad Thor is the real deal as well.  I enjoy both of their books. Currently on Brad Taylor's _No Fortunate Son_ right now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 16, 2016)

I appreciate this new trend of body-painted swimsuits.  Ronda is an interesting specimen and she is rather fetching in these pics,
Technically NSFW since she is nude, but covered with body paint -
See the pics: Ronda Rousey poses in body paint for Sports Illustrated

but this Bud Light comercial made me laugh...someone got to her, she has a better sense of humor about herself -





All that said, "thank you" Lindsay Vonn, (downhill skier for the neanderthals who are not aware of her), for showing us what a body-painted swim-suit is supposed to look like!  
Technically NSFW since she is nude, but covered with body paint -
Lindsey Vonn Swimsuit Body Paint Photos, Sports Illustrated Swimsuit 2016


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2016)

Ronda on the Ellen show, talks about killing herself after the Holm fight...and then it gets awesome.

http://deadspin.com/ronda-rousey-says-she-felt-suicidal-right-after-holly-h-1759380369



> In the clip below, Rousey talks about how she was *basically out on her feet after the very first exchange with Holm*, and reveals that she felt suicidal immediately after the loss.
> 
> To be honest, I looked up and I saw my man Travis was standing up there and I looked up at him and I was like, *I need to have his babies.* I need to stay alive.



While comments are usually a train wreck, they gave us this:



> Not victim-blaming, but I just don’t understand why battered women return to their abusers.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 16, 2016)

And I don't know why she's dating a woman batterer...psychology is a fucked up science.  Women tend to be attracted to men like their fathers, Men tend to be attracted to women like their mothers.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 16, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> And I don't know why she's dating a woman batterer...psychology is a fucked up science.  Women tend to be attracted to men like their fathers, Men tend to be attracted to women like their mothers.


Not like she hasn't beat a partner either.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 16, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Ronda on the Ellen show, talks about killing herself after the Holm fight...and then it gets awesome.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/ronda-rousey-says-she-felt-suicidal-right-after-holly-h-1759380369
> 
> ...


From the link:  "It may be hard to believe that someone as successful as Rousey would _actually_ feel like killing herself in that moment..."

No, it isn't hard to believe.  Nothing done or said is ever truly out of character.

  IME, a unique situation is often all that's required to elicit a previously unknown or dormant thought pattern or behavior; sometimes previously unknown even to the thinker/doer.

This is something Ms. Rousey may wish to keep in mind during her time in the toxic and enabling environment of Hollywood.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 16, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> And I don't know why she's dating a woman batterer...psychology is a fucked up science.  Women tend to be attracted to men like their fathers, Men tend to be attracted to women like their mothers.


I get she's dating Browne and I agree with your comment but on first pass I took it to read as Holm being her abuser. LOL.  Why would she return to get her ass beat again.  Which begs the earlier question, so, what happens if/when she loses the rematch?


----------



## Sendero (Feb 16, 2016)

Her father committed suicide, when she was 8, after an accident that left him a paraplegic.  From everything I've read she really grieved his loss and had a good relationship with him.  She also had to overcome a speech impediment caused by an umbilical chord being wrapped around her neck at birth.  

She has been fighting all her life and I think that shows in her mentality in fighting.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 16, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> ...This is something Ms. Rousey may wish to keep in mind during her time in the toxic and enabling environment of Hollywood.



Yep...in Hollywood, the fall is often way longer and harder than imagined. She was on a pedestal and wasn't prepared for the fall. In the world of professional fighters, if they aren't prepared to accept the fact that they can be beat at any given time...then the fall will be painful...as she found out. 

It's her choice. She can get back in the saddle or call it quits and move onto something else. Personally, I would like to see her get back in the ring with a more mature perspective than before.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 16, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> I get she's dating Browne and I agree with your comment but on first pass I took it to read as Holm being her abuser. LOL.  Why would she return to get her ass beat again.  Which begs the earlier question, so, what happens if/when she loses the rematch?


That's an interesting take, when you look at it in that mode, it makes sense.


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2016)

LOL...the comment in my post was about going back to face Holm. The boyfriend angle is interesting, but the intent was purely about Holm. Entertaining.....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 16, 2016)

I know, right!


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 17, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> And I don't know why she's dating a woman batterer...psychology is a fucked up science.  Women tend to be attracted to men like their fathers, Men tend to be attracted to women like their mothers.



Watching you try and get the joke is like watching an abortion in progress.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> All that said, "thank you" Lindsay Vonn, (downhill skier for the neanderthals who are not aware of her), for showing us what a body-painted swim-suit is supposed to look like!
> Technically NSFW since she is nude, but covered with body paint -
> Lindsey Vonn Swimsuit Body Paint Photos, Sports Illustrated Swimsuit 2016



Speaking of the lovely Ms. Vonn and her painted self...THIS is how you do pull ups..."all the way up...all the way down" 

I can turn the volume off and watch this all day...sigh...


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 17, 2016)

AND in heels. ^^

Good gracious.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> AND in heels. ^^
> 
> Good gracious.



LOL...swear to God I never noticed the heels!


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 17, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Speaking of the lovely Ms. Vonn and her painted self...THIS is how you do pull ups..."all the way up...all the way down"
> 
> I can turn the volume off and watch this all day...sigh...



She would get zero pull-ups if I were grading.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 17, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> She would get zero pull-ups if I were grading.


Agree...get that chin up over the bar.   But let's not be so hard on her.  She has a nice form...I mean...nice form.   Really, good looking women doing nude pull ups?  Not a lot to complain about.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 17, 2016)

Yep that's all I'm noticing, too:  female, naked, blonde, toned, tanned, body paint, heels, doing quasi pull ups.

I have a couple of troops on the fat boy program who will now be known as Lindsey #1 and #2 during pull ups.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 17, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> She would get zero pull-ups if I were grading.


zero....zero...zero... i can do this all day... zero...


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 17, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> zero....zero...zero... i can do this all day... zero...



Come on bro don't be a pull up Nazi give her at least one


----------



## x SF med (Feb 17, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Come on bro don't be a pull up Nazi give her at least one



He doesn't need to, his wife can do real pull ups, so he's biased on good form.  Yes, double entendre was there, as a compliment to the PJ and family.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 19, 2016)

This made me chuckle.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Agree...get that chin up over the bar.   But let's not be so hard on her.  She has a nice form...I mean...nice form.   Really, good looking women doing nude pull ups?  Not a lot to complain about.



Again, how many pull ups have YOU ever _had_ to do? You seem to be a big man talking a lot of shit online about the pathetic and sexy attributes about women, when I don't see anything from you about what you have done. 
So I say to you, STFU, or nut up buttercup. You ain't done shit.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 21, 2016)

PM sent.

And I've never_ had_ to any pull-ups.  All the pull-ups I've done are because I _wanted_ to do them.


----------



## AWP (Feb 21, 2016)

Whatever ^"this"^ is should probably stay in the PM realm. Go Fight Club offline.

Back to Ronda Rousey, Bernie Sanders supporter, fallen idol, and former champion.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 2, 2016)

This young lady is turning into a colossal pain-in-the ass.

UFC star Ronda Rousey BANS questions about fighting with Mike Amor

_...But moments before sitting down, she sent her PR representative to make sure Amor knew any questions about fighting were off the agenda.
And the Australian journalist was warned she would walk out if he broke the rules and tried to discuss fights with the fighter.

'If you ask those questions, the interview is done,” the PR rep is heard saying on a clip filmed by Channel 7 just moments before Rousey sat down to talk.
Amor was suitably incredulous, replying: 'She’s a fighter! That’s like asking me to do a story about basketball and not asking about basketball.'

Understandably, Amor's final on-air report was scathing about the demands from Rousey and her people._


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 6, 2016)

In other news...Holly ain't so Jolly, gets choked  the F out...

Miesha Tate beats Holly Holm at UFC by choking her unconcious


----------



## Grunt (Mar 6, 2016)

That was a serious "lights out" moment. I like Holly's personality, but to be honest, I liked both of them so I didn't really care who won.

Congratulations to Miesha for her efforts!


----------



## AWP (Mar 6, 2016)

Dana White creamed his shorts the moment that happened.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 6, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Dana White creamed his shorts the moment that happened.



Agreed on the statement - "hate" for the visual!


----------



## AWP (Mar 6, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Agreed on the statement - "hate" for the visual!



My work here is done. Enjoy your Sunday brunch, everyone!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 6, 2016)

Rousey's text to White following that was beyond stupid.  Miesha was losing 3-1, she had to finish by knockout.  Holly believed she could get her off because of how strong she is...that time it didn't happen.  Remember, Ronda didn't take Holly down once, every one of them was defended.  Holm and Tate Rematch would be solid.  McGregor was dumb jumping two weight classes...but he fought pretty well and even had the fight for a moment.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 12, 2016)

Hmmm...

Hope she's been working out.  Hard.

Rousey returns against champ Nunes on Dec. 30


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 12, 2016)

Damn it. 

I was hoping for more
-bad movie remakes
-racy photo shoots
-not handling fame well

In time, in time...


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 12, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Damn it.
> 
> I was hoping for more
> -bad movie remakes
> ...



I don't think she is hot. Like Danica Patrick and Olivia Munn, I think they are hot because they are in weird nerd fantasies.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 13, 2016)

Rousey can be pretty...but I think she's going to be like her boyfriend and go on a massive losing streak, losing breeds losing.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 13, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Rousey can be pretty...but I think she's going to be like her boyfriend and go on a massive losing streak, losing breeds losing.



Despite being a fan of hers and reading her book, I think I agree with you. That last fight of his was something else..... and it's not far fetched to think that he's her training partner.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 1, 2016)

Rousey on UFC 207: 'One of my last fights'

Good riddance


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 9, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Rousey on UFC 207: 'One of my last fights'
> 
> Good riddance


Yah, and Nunez is no chump. Tons of ring rust, no longer training with the same people/camps, devastating losses behind her- I think Nunez wins and Rousey doesn't fight again.


----------



## Sendero (Nov 10, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Yah, and Nunez is no chump. Tons of ring rust, no longer training with the same people/camps, devastating losses behind her- I think Nunez wins and Rousey doesn't fight again.



Nunez might hit harder than Holly. If Nunez doesn't gas out, Ronda could be in big trouble.  I'm excited to watch Ronda's return.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 10, 2016)

I am kinda surprised she is retirng. Why? One loss and that's it?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 10, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I am kinda surprised she is retirng. Why? One loss and that's it?



Yep...I have always like Ronda. I would hate to see her leave if she is doing so because of one loss.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 10, 2016)

[Q[/QUOTE]


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 10, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I am kinda surprised she is retirng. Why? One loss and that's it?


She basically just intimated at moving that way. She honestly has other things that take her away from the sport, I suppose? No clue. 

A fighter (even an MMA fighter) talking about retiring with less than 20 total professional fights?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 11, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I am kinda surprised she is retirng. Why? One loss and that's it?



I'm not surprised at all.  She had her face cave in with a kick and needed surgery.  She then spent the next 18 months not working out and sparring.  Whereas Paige VanZant lost, she went on Dancing With the Stars and spent everyday in the gym training for her next fight.  Rousey has shown she is not the fighter she was .


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 23, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Discuss.
> 
> I don't think there is an argument against that statement. She is only getting better (well, faster anyway) at finishing opponents and rounding her game out.
> 
> Holm looks nowhere near ready to challenge, and she's beaten the top 5 contenders.



Rousey might be a prime example why Hall of Fames have a waiting period before being eligible for induction.  @amlove21 , do you still believe that she is the best ever?  I saw this story today and just shook my head, how sad that it has come to this.

Report: Ronda Rousey Needed To Be 'Consoled' After Amanda Nunes Face-Off

_After Nunes and Rousey finished up their stare-down Joe Rogan would interview the champ Nunes while ‘The Rowdy One’ would storm off of the stage and return backstage. UFC President Dana White blamed a production screw up for Rousey’s abrupt departure, but MMA Fighting’s Dave Meltzer is reporting that was actually upset after the confrontation and needed ‘consoled’:_


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 23, 2016)

I hope its a game Ronda is playing.  I hope she comes back and takes Nunes. 

If she is a chunky monkey like during her loss to Holms, she is done.  Her conditioning was weak.

She better be chasing chickens.....


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 24, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Rousey might be a prime example why Hall of Fames have a waiting period before being eligible for induction.  @amlove21 , do you still believe that she is the best ever?  I saw this story today and just shook my head, how sad that it has come to this.
> 
> Report: Ronda Rousey Needed To Be 'Consoled' After Amanda Nunes Face-Off
> 
> _After Nunes and Rousey finished up their stare-down Joe Rogan would interview the champ Nunes while ‘The Rowdy One’ would storm off of the stage and return backstage. UFC President Dana White blamed a production screw up for Rousey’s abrupt departure, but MMA Fighting’s Dave Meltzer is reporting that was actually upset after the confrontation and needed ‘consoled’:_


Well, I suppose the jury is still out. If Ronday comes back and gets the belt and goes on another 7-8 fight defense streak and retires after that? Sure.

If she gets knocked out by Nunes (a real, REAL possibility) in 2 rounds and retires? Well, she still had a meteoric rise and was one of the best female fighters we have seen until this point, but maybe not the best ever.

ETA- Accidentally got stupid. Fixed it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 24, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Well, I suppose the jury is still out. If Ronday comes back and gets the belt and goes on another 7-8 fight defense streak and retires after that? Sure.
> 
> If she gets knocked out by Nunes (a real, REAL possibility) in 2 rounds and retires? Well, she still had a meteoric rise and was one of the best female fighters we have seen until this point, but maybe not the best ever.
> 
> ETA- Accidentally got stupid. Fixed it.



I agree 100%, but think even if she regains the belt, she will probably only fight 4-5 more fights. She has stated a few times that she wouldn't fight past 30-31 years of age, she is 29 now. I think if she breaks Nunes arm (which I think will be likely her plan of attack, fall back to what worked best), there will be a rematch with Holly and if she wins that, possibly a rubber match down the road aways. If Nunes knocks Ronda out I fully expect her to retire and fade away.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I agree 100%, but think even if she regains the belt, she will probably only fight 4-5 more fights. She has stated a few times that she wouldn't fight past 30-31 years of age, she is 29 now. I think if she breaks Nunes arm (which I think will be likely her plan of attack, fall back to what worked best), there will be a rematch with Holly and if she wins that, possibly a rubber match down the road aways. If Nunes knocks Ronda out I fully expect her to retire and fade away.


Yeah we will see. I think Nunes wins regardless, that's just my call. Anything can happen though.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 24, 2016)

Who else hopes they tie and have to go to a final round of jello wrestling......


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2016)

Rhonda Rousey And Amy Schumer look distractingly alike.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 24, 2016)

I want Nunes to kick her in the head so she is knocked into the next month like Holm.  I'm more of a Paige VanZant guy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2016)

Ronda at the weigh-in looks leaner than I've seen her - hope she's ready:

Ronda Rousey Stone-Faced & Silent at UFC 207 Weigh-In (PHOTO + VIDEO)


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 29, 2016)

I've never seen Ronda this conditioned: 




Based on that video sh had to have added, ball park 10lbs of muscle.  Wonder what her camp weight started at, because that's the best we've seen her.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2016)

To add -

207 will be play-by-play announcer Mike Goldberg's last call.  Ever.

Speculation that Jim Rome will take over...I don't know, never been a huge Rome guy.

http://deadspin.com/it-is-all-over-ufc-announcer-mike-goldberg-mercifully-1790570056


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 30, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> I've never seen Ronda this conditioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks more conditioned and less cocky, and coming from the guy who bet and won a good amount on Holm in her last fight, my money is on Ronda to straight whip Nunes' ass within the first round.

I'll eat all of these words if she doesn't finish her by the second round.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 30, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> To add -
> 
> 207 will be play-by-play announcer Mike Goldberg's last call.  Ever.
> 
> ...



Rogan and Rome. What a train wreck waiting to happen. It'll probably be more interesting listening to the both of them collide, than to actually watch another fight......:-"


----------



## Poccington (Dec 30, 2016)

Who cares if she looks in better shape? Whatever money she spent on her conditioning setup, should've been spent on a striking coach.

She was beaten by Holm due to two factors...

1. She cannot box.
B. She has a moron named Edmund coaching her, who is for some reason convinced she can box and has her believing the same nonsense.

I sincerely hope Nunes lays her out.


----------



## Sendero (Dec 30, 2016)

Poccington said:


> Who cares if she looks in better shape? Whatever money she spent on her conditioning setup, should've been spent on a striking coach.
> 
> She was beaten by Holm due to two factors...
> 
> ...



I agree.  If she doesn't close the distance to get in the clinch she didn't learn much from her last fight.  Rousey had beaten most of her competition in the past, because she was a far superior athlete, with a far superior skill. That all came to an end with Holly Holms and unless she changes strategies, I think Nunes sends her on a retirement tour. In the past, it has seemed like Nunes conditioning has trouble past 2 rounds. We shall see.

I'm also looking forward to the Dominic Cruz vs Cody Garbrandt fight. Dom Cruz is just behind McGregor in getting into his opponents head and his footwork is the best in the biz.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 30, 2016)

Poccington said:


> Who cares if she looks in better shape? Whatever money she spent on her conditioning setup, should've been spent on a striking coach.
> 
> She was beaten by Holm due to two factors...
> 
> ...


Conditioning plays a huge role, when she walked into the last fight and I looked at Holly I knew Holly would win.  Having more muscle and being in better condition will go a long way for her.  But I agree on how shitty Edmund is as a coach, and also being in a relationship with a guy who has gotten his ass whooped his last two fights won't help either.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 30, 2016)

Meh...I hope Rousey wins the title back. 

I hope Cruz wins as well.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 30, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Conditioning plays a huge role, when she walked into the last fight and I looked at Holly I knew Holly would win.  Having more muscle and being in better condition will go a long way for her.  But I agree on how shitty Edmund is as a coach, and also being in a relationship with a guy who has gotten his ass whooped his last two fights won't help either.



Conditioning wasn't the issue in Rousey's last fight. Was she in the best shape? Nope, but the fact that she believed the hype and thought she could actually strike at an elite level is what led to her downfall. Once she started to try and outbox Holm, she was dead in the water.

She needs to clinch, throw and armbar... If she can do that, she wins. If it goes outside of the second round, I think she wins because Nunes has a gas tank that's very close to Yoel Romero levels. The Holm fight exposed one giant hole in Rousey's game though and that's the fact that doesn't like being punched in the face.

Given her petulant antics and gickball coach Edmund, I'd be quite happy to see her lose.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2016)

Cruz/Garbrandt has been fight of the night.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 31, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Yeah we will see. I think Nunes wins regardless, that's just my call. Anything can happen though.


What. Did I tell ya'all. About Nunes.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ho
LEE
Fuck.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 31, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> What. Did I tell ya'all. About Nunes.



Yep...I can't even call that a beat-down. It was too quick....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 31, 2016)

WOW...........:-"


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 31, 2016)

That was impressive.  The only defense Ronda really had was to go for a take down and she never really tried.


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 31, 2016)

Locksteady said:


> She looks more conditioned and less cocky, and coming from the guy who bet and won a good amount on Holm in her last fight, my money is on Ronda to straight whip Nunes' ass within the first round.
> 
> I'll eat all of these words if she doesn't finish her by the second round.


I stand corrected and served with a full plate and a half of hard crow to chew.

That was one of the fastest and most undisputed beatdowns I've seen in quite a while.  Nunes soundly whipped her ass.

RIP Rowdy


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Cruz/Garbrandt has been fight of the night.



I just re-watched the Cruz fight.  Really really good.  Unlike some, I'm not mad at his opponent for not engaging on the ground when Cruz would get knocked down.  You've got control of the thing standing, keep it.

For as long as it lasts, here is the Rousey fight on You Tube:

Watching last night I felt they stopped it too quickly, seeing it again this morning, no way.
Ronda was offering zero defense, nothing.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 31, 2016)

I guess those comparisons to Ali and Mike Tyson were premature huh.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## AWP (Dec 31, 2016)

That was so bad Ray Rice called to offer his condolences.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 31, 2016)

Teufel said:


> I guess those comparisons to Ali and Mike Tyson were premature huh.


At the time they were made I think those comparisons were valid- as it stands now, though, she's got a great career behind her but what's behind her seems to be her best. 

I don't think Rousey continues fighting- not sure how many fights she has left on her contract, but she's firmly in the "I am gonna go up to 140-145 and fight Cyborg for money cause Dana White is only willing to give me that fight" part of her career.

Nunes is the truth.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 31, 2016)

Ali dominated boxing for 18 years over 60 bouts. Tyson did the same for a decade and over 50 fights. Rousey was declared the messiah of fighting sports after four years and a dozen fights in an uncompetitive field. It looks like her competition is starting to improve and her dominance had faded like VHS cassettes.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 31, 2016)

Rousey looked like a fucking amateur in there.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Rousey looked like a fucking amateur in there.



  Rhonda took a year off and worked on what? Certainly not her boxing  ability.
After that last loss, and all that time off, I cannot believe that no one taught her how to throw a fricking jab.

The fight prior to hers was mostly on their feet and the two guys fully respected each other's boxing ability; that is why it why it such a great fight when they did connect.

Nunes had zero respect for Rousey and walked right into her.  Literally walked/ran right into her, and Ronda had no clue how to back Nunes off.

Ronda, we all learned last time that your only weapon is your arm-bar once you get someone on the ground.   For you to come into this fight with the same strategy as last time, and not know how to defend yourself  on your feet was not only frustrating,  it was a waste of my good sleep time.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 31, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Ali dominated boxing for 18 years over 60 bouts. Tyson did the same for a decade and over 50 fights. Rousey was declared the messiah of fighting sports after four years and a dozen fights in an uncompetitive field. It looks like her competition is starting to improve and her dominance had faded like VHS cassettes.



I think she's facing the same dilemma that Royce Gracie faced. He was a pioneer of MMA but he had a singular skillset... Eventually, the sport and the fighters evolved, he didn't and very quickly found himself outmatched.

She's the same, an absolute pioneer of Womens MMA but she's a one trick pony and while WMMA has evolved, she hasn't at all. She has come up against two elite fighters in Holm and Nunes and she has been utterly destroyed. She'll go down as the first but definitely not the greatest.

I mean, she went away for a year, came back and looked like an amateur. She's done.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2016)

Poccington said:


> I think she's facing the same dilemma that Royce Gracie faced. He was a pioneer of MMA but he had a singular skillset... Eventually, the sport and the fighters evolved, he didn't and very quickly found himself outmatched.



I really like that comparison. A lot. 

 What I will add though, is that Gracie never had the history and foresight to adjust. Rhonda (and her "people"), especially after that last beating,  had a full year to adjust course and learn how to fight out of her comfort zone.   It looked instead as if she spent the full year doing cardio and tightening up her ground game, but not spending time on the things that she was not good at.

What a waste.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 31, 2016)

Rousey took lots of head blows.
She needs to quit while her brain is still functional


----------



## policemedic (Dec 31, 2016)

Ssshhh. All these harsh words are making it hard for me to comfort her.....


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm not even a combatives amateur let alone expert, but if you had told me that Rousey was a champion, I would have assumed it was in playing patty cake from that fight. The one punch she threw looked halfassed and most of the time she looked like she just wanted it to be over. Her inner fight just seems to be gone. Not drive or ambition, but her "kill the enemy" fight.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 2, 2017)

Some Criticism on Rousey:


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 6, 2017)

Rousey is done. I don't think she fights again, unless she's gonna fight Cyborg in essence for money at a catchweight.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 6, 2017)

@amlove21 I am going to disagree because I think there is a Tiger Woods like attraction to her.  Tiger has not won in years, but if he's playing...ratings are up and the camera is on him.

A savvy promoter could get the Ronda wagon going "now".  She's in the gym...hype...she's focusing on boxing...hype...she's boxing men...hype...a few UFC 20x's where she beats the shit out of women with mostly boxing.  All this leads up to a major card about a year from now ... people have seen her box, they have seen her win, can she finally win the Main Event Again!?!   Pay your $60 and find out!

I missed my calling.  There is no doubt in my mind I could make all that happen if I were connected to the right people.  Question is, will Dana and Ronda make it happen?


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @amlove21 I am going to disagree because I think there is a Tiger Woods like attraction to her.  Tiger has not won in years, but if he's playing...ratings are up and the camera is on him.
> 
> A savvy promoter could get the Ronda wagon going "now".  She's in the gym...hype...she's focusing on boxing...hype...she's boxing men...hype...a few UFC 20x's where she beats the shit out of women with mostly boxing.  All this leads up to a major card about a year from now ... people have seen her box, they have seen her win, can she finally win the Main Event Again!?!   Pay your $60 and find out!
> 
> I missed my calling.  There is no doubt in my mind I could make all that happen if I were connected to the right people.  Question is, will Dana and Ronda make it happen?


Yeah but following her closely for the last two years, all those things you just described already happened leading up to 207. This WAS her comeback.

Rousey admitted she thought about suicide, dropped off the face of the earth, had her mighty mental struggle, went into a really long camp with little media for this fight and got absolutely tuned up. I just don't know how many more times real fight fans are going to watch that. 

I am not real sure if she has more fights on her contract (she signed a longer-term deal in 2015), but at this point, the division has caught up to here. There are more girls coming up that have a legit shot at not only competing but dominating Rousey, and I just think at this point she's sort of cornered. Like in the video above- Ronda is gonna get paid, for sure, and for the UFC to get their pound of flesh they need to make a good fight. She 100% should not be the #1 contender after that performance, but who is a good fight for her in the top 5? What fight would you pay for?

I think Tito Ortiz finally gets his way and Rousey goes up to 140-145 to fight Cyborg a la Liddel's slide toward the end (a good fight against Wanderlei but really nothing after that even though he fought 2-3 times.)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 6, 2017)

*


amlove21 said:



			Tito Ortiz
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 7, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


>


I left the .gif cause I can't like AND agree and you did so well and I don't know how to correctly express my emotions outside of memes. 

Fun fact- Tito is Cyborg's primary trainer/manager. And he and Dana hate each other (regardless of what nonsense they'd have you believe for money's sake.)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2017)

Sometimes a picture is worth more than a video....


----------



## Grunt (Jan 7, 2017)

It's amazing to see the punishment the human body can take and then almost immediately bounce back to its normal form.

Pictures of "punched faces" amaze me. After looking at them, you wonder how they didn't do more damage than they did.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 24, 2017)

I'll just leave this here....write your own joke:

Ronda Rousey applies for a concealed carry permit | Daily Mail Online


----------



## AWP (Jan 24, 2017)

- That's the only way she could beat Nunes.

 - She probably thinks a .22 has more punch than a .45.

- I hope she trains more/ harder with the gun than in the ring.

- Who's her coach? James Yeager?

We can do this all day. Some of you merely adopted open mic night. The rest of us were born into it, molded by it....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm looking forward to watching Dern's progress.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 26, 2017)

"Oh, look at that shiny political object over there!"



> “She actually told me that she would come back and stand right on the front lines and get pepper sprayed alongside everyone else,”



Well, I mean, that's a  technique.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 31, 2017)

In the words of JaMarcus Russell: Please Please Please!

Ronda Rousey ‘probably done’ fighting, Dana White says


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 31, 2017)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH @Ooh-Rah memba THIS brother:!??!?!



amlove21 said:


> Rousey is done. I don't think she fights again, unless she's gonna fight Cyborg in essence for money at a catchweight.


IN. YO. FACE!!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 1, 2017)

This is stupid...Amanda Nunes apologizes to Ronda Rousey for disrespecting her after UFC 207

Amanda Nunes had every right to be pissed, the UFC paid Ronda an exorbitant amount of money to show up, she did no media to aid in promoting the card.  I got it, Nunes is a lesbian from Brazil and does't sell near as much as an easy on the eyes blonde...but, she was the champ, and should have been treated as such.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 1, 2017)

@ThunderHorse -

That is very disappointing.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 7, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> This is stupid...Amanda Nunes apologizes to Ronda Rousey for disrespecting her after UFC 207
> 
> Amanda Nunes had every right to be pissed, the UFC paid Ronda an exorbitant amount of money to show up, she did no media to aid in promoting the card.  I got it, Nunes is a lesbian from Brazil and does't sell near as much as an easy on the eyes blonde...but, she was the champ, and should have been treated as such.


I have agreed with Thunderhorse twice in one year? If I see locusts, I'm out.
Reed


----------

